# How did you land your very first client?



## FrancineB (May 4, 2014)

Hi all.  I have been thinking a lot about what it takes to get more clients.   I am curious, how did you land your first few clients?  And also, how long did it take from the time you opened shop to get your first few clients?  Looking forward to hearing your stories. 

fb


----------



## CdTSnap (May 4, 2014)

I got my first job (wedding, PRESSURE!) from word of mouth, people just seeing my work online etc and through friends. Just flows through from there for me.


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2014)

Leg-hold trap!



Like many, first clients were before I was actually a business; word of mouth, people knew I was at least marginally better than the average bear with a camera, and it spread (albeit slowly).


----------



## wyogirl (May 4, 2014)

I did time for prints with some models and they ended up buying way more than what I had offered for their time.  It spread from there.


----------



## gsgary (May 4, 2014)

It's your last client that matters


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 5, 2014)

Getting my pictures seen by the right person (doing sports/events).


----------



## robbins.photo (May 5, 2014)

Peanut butter and a harpoon gun.


----------



## Light Guru (May 5, 2014)

FrancineB said:


> Hi all.  I have been thinking a lot about what it takes to get more clients.   I am curious, how did you land your first few clients?  And also, how long did it take from the time you opened shop to get your first few clients?  Looking forward to hearing your stories.



First few clients in what area?  Wedding photography? Product photography? Family portraiture? Fashion photography? Event photography? Corporate photography? 

Each one is going to have a different way to find clients.


----------



## sm4him (May 5, 2014)

So far, I'm actually having the opposite problem. I'm having to just about fight off potential clients with a stick. :lmao:
I am still extremely resistant to the idea of going into "business," although lately, I have to admit, I have found my resolve waning every now and then.

I have quite a few friends, extended family members and fellow church members who keep pestering me to do photo shoots for them. Most of them are perfectly willing to pay, but I keep trying to 'splain to them that I am NOT a portrait photographer.

Now, of course, if I DID go into business, the question(s) would be: 
1. Are there ENOUGH of these people to really get a steady income flowing?
2. Are they actually willing to pay what I'd charge if I went into business, or do they want to pay $50 or $100 for a bunch of photos on a disc?

They would NOT be enough to be a steady income, but they would certainly get the "word of mouth" marketing "ball" rolling.


----------

